

Whither the Renaissance Man? - byrneseyeview
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/14421/?a=f

======
cdr
On "kept a scorecard on which he graded himself on how well he realized [self-
improvement exercises]", I'm reminded of Personal Unit Tests:
<http://hober.backpackit.com/pub/1233865>

